# Me and me ole mate.



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Bah.
Too much fun. I fart in your general direction.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah that's what it's all about fellas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

So you got your pull and a little tug from a baby sweetlip. Well done ole mate


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

> He reckons i was going backwards in the surf. Bullshit.


Salti if you don't paddle into the surf it invariably picks you up and takes you back to the beach, thats nearly where you ended up you softcxxk. don't you remember wobbling around in reverse, paddle slapping the top of the water trying to stay upright. look in your rear view mirror next time there may be swimmers about.
Cheers, and lets do it again tomorrow, a bit further up the beach this time?
Sprocket.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one boys. THat sounds like a good day. You've hit a bit of a purple patch there Mr Crak. Amazing what happens when you get off the couch.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

That new yaks picking up some mojo fast salti. 
Good work Gents.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That's amazing! your fetish with pink skirts is paying off but be careful it's going to go brown if you have an accident while farting into it salti my mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

Brad, you didn't really think he'd put you on to his secret tuna pen did you.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Can'tya catch a bloody snapper Dick? :shock: We'll be laughing stock.

Maybe Beekeeper can save the day (OMG we are relying on 72 y.o.!).


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice read there salti I'm sure that duck blue is getting you Knighted in the HOF as the King of Sunny Coast,Ant landed a descent Spanish today and I probably lost( I hear you chuckling) a absolute screamer....200 m on the first run and tackle failure (too lazy to make a new rig as I was not expecting to catch anything),maybe tomorrow hey! 
Those fish are Kindergarden stuff mate ,a good story to put the little'ies to bed at night ,sweet dreams sweet cheeks .


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

So is this the begining of a new King, King Crak what ya reckon


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Safa said:
> 
> 
> > Those fish are Kindergarden stuff mate ,a good story to put the little'ies to bed at night ,sweet dreams sweet cheeks .
> ...


Ill put the wave whisperer's Pedro up tomorrow ,but on a serious note Salti when you see me again give me good P.K 
I reckon probably best fish I've hooked and did not even see it,there was line on reel that seen plenty of sunshine and briny for the first time,I'm thinking we not going to catch many but the big rouge buggers lurking around ,till tomorrow it's lullaby time of big fish and screaming reels ,good if you heading out in morning.........I hear they make a mean Latte this end


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

salticrak said:


> The water is ugly brown over there, reminding me of a saffa latte and a side of donuts supplied by nad97, delivered by ant.


Best.Simile, Ever


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Excellent stuff Salti, some cracker fish there mate!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nad97 said:


> So is this the begining of a new King, King Crak what ya reckon


Killer and Beekeeper saw it at Straddie. :shock: :shock: They will never recover Nick, so please stop traumatising them.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Xos tuna? or Hoo? I am thinking,sprocket swears he saw a tuna breach behind my yak last season, he reckons it was at least about six foot long. :shock:


Found the culprit today Salti,hows this for bed time story ,it's short so.......paddled out 6 km with mr donut and mrs donut this morning bragging and bleeting on about yesterday's unstoppable fish and bang zzzzzzzzzzz off she goes again ,plenty weight Nad not stopping the next thing is gone..........out gunned again by a screaming dolphin that decided my rig looked so sweet( donut dust coming off) it had to have a bite how did you fellas go :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

That was a classic this morning. I stop to let the bait sink and look up and see Clive being tow as fast as I have ever seen, next thing there a full adult dolpin jumped three time in front of his ski. I put in a good word for you with the japanese when I'm there next month mate.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Can we talk Saffa? At the markets I do a roaring trade In dolphin skin bags. yes, they are recyclable, water proof and when ya finished with it just chuck it back in the ocean. Sixteen year old girls avoid my store for some reason.
> Bob Brown will have yer ass mate, next time you are out there watch out you may be rammed by a greenpeace boat full of smelly hippies.
> I dropped two things today, maybe three....A tuna first off the rank on a white plastic and then me overhead reel and rod overboard.Yeah i know, rod leashes but they are a major PITA. Sprocket managed his first lt tuna for the season and then a mack tuna which he let go. The fish were uber skittish today, but there were some amazing aerial displays put on by these speedsters.


School fees Salti ol boy i have a few hundred in gear sitting on Palmy.......we drink water now after a session as there's no coin for latte's ,soup kitchen next for a meal maybe :lol:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Salti my boy now this is a yellow fin tuna ol chap
Goldie is still like a desert mate may have to come up your end if this drought continues :twisted:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I heard dolphin skin bags were no good...got a hole in the back of them. ;-)


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

naaas fish mate,. noosa hey, gees got to get out there one day.
haven't you heard dolphin is the new zebra print :lol: :lol: you could be onto something there.
wayno


----------

